# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Làm thế nào để tạo dc 1 cái USb hiren boot

## doanhson91

anh nào có cách chỉ cho em cách biến cái usb thành hiren boot với .hoặc là phá deep 6*** trong win mà không cần đến trong dos

----------


## thienlongadv

*dễ dàng !
- thứ nhất là tạo 1 cái usb hiren boot. yêu cầu có 1 cái khoảng 128mb là đủ !* 
bước 1: bạn tải hiren’s boot phiên bản mới nhất về tại http://www.9down.com/hiren-s-bootcd-9-2-14520. tạo mới thư mục usb trong ổ c.

bước 2: bạn tải extract-boot-files.zip tại địa chỉ http://www.hiren.info/download/freeware/extract-boot-files.zip.

sau khi giải nén xong, bạn chép tập tin iso của hiren’s boot vừa tải vào thư mục bootusb. sau đó, bạn chạy tập tin get_boot_files.cmd. bây giờ, mọi tập tin khởi động đã nằm trong c:\usb.

bước 3: bạn tải thêm công cụ usb format tại địa chỉ http://www.hiren.info/download/freeware/usb_format.zip.

khi tải hoàn tất, người dùng có thể chạy công cụ này y hệt như khi dùng đối với định dạng đĩa a. lưu ý, nên sử dụng usb từ 128mb trở lên.

bước 4: bạn copy tập tin từ c:\usb sang ổ usb di động của bạn. lưu ý: bạn không được chép đè tập tin io.sys lên usb và phải xóa tập tin jo.sys từ usb.

bước 5: bạn copy thư mục bootusb vào usb để sử dụng boot hiren’t trên usb.

*- thứ hai* : phá df6 thì bạn chỉ cần chỉnh trong bios, chỉnh trong bios phần ngày giờ lên khoảng 20 năm, ví dụ năm nay 2008 thì bạn thiết đặt lại là 2018. sau đó vô hdh thấy có dấu check màu đỏ hiện lên con gấu ! ok ! bây giờ remove nó thôi !

----------


## phongnet.com

cũng hay đó nhưng chưa thữ để thử xem có boot hok

----------


## 2edu

boot được chứ ! mình đã làm rất nhiều lần rồi, có điều mình boot để ghost lại máy tính khi cần bằng usb

----------


## thienho

nếu các bạn làm đúng theo hướng dẫn thì sẽ boot được từ usb. nhưng một số mainboard không cho boot từ usb các bạn nên cập nhật phiên bản bios mới nhất của máy mình. chúc các bạn thành công. nếu [you] có ý kiến gì xin hãy đóng góp.

----------

